

GigaOm Show#12 - Google's Marissa Mayer (mp3|4) - bootload
http://revision3.com/gigaom/mmayer

======
staunch
A fairly boring interview, almost every answer was just the standard PR blurb.
It's such a shame Larry/Sergey follow the Willy Wonka style of reclusive
genius. It would be really interesting to know what they're thinking.

I am loving the new GigaOM show. It's helping to make up for the total lack of
new VentureVoice interviews. Hopefully they'll extend the time to a full hour
and do more in depth interviews.

~~~
bootload
_"... A fairly boring interview, almost every answer was just the standard PR
blurb ..."_

Damn. Haven't listened to it yet. Hoped it might have been similiar to _"Nine
Lessons Learned about Creativity at Google, 21Mb 47Min"
~[http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=155...](http://edcorner.stanford.edu/authorMaterialInfo.html?mid=1554)

_"... I am loving the new GigaOM show. It's helping to make up for the total
lack of new VentureVoice interviews ..."*

Stanford has a good selection of tech/entrepreneur pod/vidcasts ~
<http://edcorner.stanford.edu/>

